# 7 Pompanos for Saturday!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

From the get go, all we have to say is beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! Water was clear and green but rough. Started out cloudy with some wind, just enough to keep us cool. Was a very slow morning with just two pompanos before lunch time. Only a sprinkle of lady fish, blue runners and one cat all morning. Finally after 3 in the afternoon the action picked up. First my buddy had a really nice hit but the line broke. Then got 5 more pompanos, a couple more lady fish and some blue runners. Wanting just one more pomp, and not wanting to go home, had a huge hit but reeled in two puffer fish on same rig. Then while breaking down our set up and last to be caught was a small sting ray. Any way you slice it, wonderful day with wonderful friends!! Total for the day was 7 Pompanos, 5 Ladyfish, 12 Blue runners, 2 Smooth golden puffer fish, 3 catfish, and 1 Sting ray. All fish caught on fresh sand fleas and shrimp. Thanks JC for everything.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

What a day. I'm jealous.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Those puffers are actually really good to eat but if you dont clean them right you will mess you up bad. Did you keep em?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Boy, you have got the touch and good luck. Thanks for keeping my hopes up. You sure don't give away any clues where you are in your pics. Smart!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

bay slayer said:


> Those puffers are actually really good to eat but if you dont clean them right you will mess you up bad. Did you keep em?


No I released them to puff again.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Good grief, you're on a roll! Congrats


----------

